# hunting shack/cabin



## Bighog11 (Sep 6, 2015)

looking for ideas on hunting shacks or cabins semi perminate preferably! was going to go the camper route but by the time you spend the money to buy one and tear it apart an customize the bathroom so a normal size human can walk in and turn around I feel like id be better off building something from the ground up


----------



## oops1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Guy I used to hunt with converted a portable building into a cabin. Way nicer than all our campers.


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm thinking about this too but, I'm wary about building something on somebody else's land. I think I'm gonna buy a short bus and convert it.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 6, 2015)

I have an 8X28 job trailer. Works great, plenty of room, and you can customize how ever you want it.

Added a nice porch with a tin roof.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Guy I used to hunt with converted a portable building into a cabin. Way nicer than all our campers.



This seems the fastest way to get done.

They can be picked up with a rollback and hauled wherever, whenever.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 6, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> This seems the fastest way to get done.
> 
> They can be picked up with a rollback and hauled wherever, whenever.



Indeed.. This guy would haul a big water tank on a trailer up every weekend.. Had a water heater and a shower in it.. It was a sweet setup. When we lost the lease.. He hired a rollback and they came and got it.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 6, 2015)

I've seen folks build a plywood floor on PT 6x6, then put a portable building on it, wrap in plastic and enclose with metal, install a stove and pipe, one of the best camps I've seen other than a $30k RV, easy to take down too if need be.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 6, 2015)

Heres a portable one in the marketplace.  

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/116017/wts_small_portable_cottage


----------



## Bighog11 (Sep 6, 2015)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have an 8X28 job trailer. Works great, plenty of room, and you can customize how ever you want it.
> 
> Added a nice porch with a tin roof.



do you have any pics of your setup Mr. Jeff?? I seen your comment on another post when I done a search


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2015)

Converting an old job trailer or building your own shack doesn't seem reasonable unless you have power and water in place. The water is your main issue since you are wanting a nice shower.


----------



## Bighog11 (Sep 7, 2015)

power and water on sight ready to go


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 7, 2015)

Bighog11 said:


> do you have any pics of your setup Mr. Jeff?? I seen your comment on another post when I done a search



I'll get some next weekend.

You can find the trailers for $2500 - $3000.


----------



## Bob2010 (Sep 7, 2015)

I built a cabin for my kids out of pallets.  Still standing strong after a year or two.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Sep 29, 2015)

dude that cabin from pallets is awesome.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Sep 29, 2015)

one of the best set up's i have seen is the 20ft shipping containers.. they work really well for camping set ups and are easy portable if you get on wheels.. you can get a set up for around $2500


----------

